# Sky fibre installation ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone know whats involved, i have normal BB now but i am considering fibre, my worry is that the cable currently comes in through a wall in the living room and terminated in the normal BT box, i have run the cable down the wall an under the carpets (as the TV and WIFI is about 10ft away in the corner), i don't want boxes and cables on the wall as it will look a mess and be in the way.

Thanks


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't know about sky but with BT infinity it works best if the router can be plugged into the phone line master socket rather than an extension socket. Mine was in the hallway so my installer ripped that out and re-routed the socket so that it was in my living room.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Interested in this as well Shaun so good to hear any responses.

I looked at Virgin fibre but they said they were going to have to run underground cables into the house which meant digging up my driveway :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

We've just upgraded from Plusnet Broadband to Fibre.

They sent a BT Engineer out who replaced the master socket with a one capable of accepting the Fibre signal (not sure what the technical difference is). Then he plugged in the BT Openreach modem (which he brought with him) into the socket and did some things with his tech equipment which I assume amounted to activating the service. When he was finished, he showed me the down/up stream speeds on his tablet and that was that.

Because I didn't pay for any other service, that was the end of his job. I could've paid £25 or something for him to "extend the cable" and set the modem and router up in another place. I asked him what that entailed and he said its pretty much just either running: 

- an extended RJ11 cable to where I wanted it and plugging the modem in there.
- a length of CAT5 Ethernet cable to where I wanted it and plugging the router in there.

I've just left the modem where he put it (right next to the master socket) and I ran CAT6 cable around the skirting boards to the TV unit myself. That's where I've located the router and have my Youview+ and Amazon Fire TV hard connected to it. Everything else just connects via Wi-Fi.

Is it RJ11 (phone wire) or ethernet cable you've ran under your carpet? Either should work, but everyone told me it was best practice to have the modem as close to the socket as possible and then extend anything out with ethernet cable.

Hopefully all that makes sense

EDIT: The way the BT Engineer spoke, I believe they come out to every installation and do what he did. I don't think the activation thing is anything to do with Sky/Plusnet/whoever other than BT

EDIT 2: For him to do what he did for me, it took him about 20 minutes.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Now i'm confused.

We've just upgrading to sky fibre and the only difference we got was a router.

No new cables on the house etc. Have they just diddled me & up my BB speed olol


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

unless it's actually fibre to the home which only BT do (and is expensive) then it won't be any different to a standard install - the fibre runs to a green box at the end of the road and then goes from there to your house using copper, meaning no new cable into your house, basically when you get fibre broadband, unlike the old days when it was fibre to the exchange and then out, the fibre now goes to the end of your road meaning better speed


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive upgraded from normal broadband to Firbe and all i got was a new router and that was it i got an activation date and that night i got super fast broadband


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I have sky fibre, it's only fibre to your "green box" and then the normal BT copper wire into your house. Depends on how far you are away from the green box as to what speed you will get.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

It all depends on the Service provider as to how or what you are provided. Self install or not.

Some CP's will provide an all in one modem/router (BT home hub 5) which make it possible for you to do the install yourself once the external cabling has been completed prior to the routers arrival.

There is an opinion that the Openreach modem and your own router is a better configuration than the supplied all in one router/modem.

FTTP installs have to be completed by an Openreach engineer as has been mentioned as new fibre cabling has to be introduced to the premises either from an underground feed or overhead pole feed.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

davies20 said:


> Now i'm confused.
> 
> We've just upgrading to sky fibre and the only difference we got was a router.
> 
> No new cables on the house etc. Have they just diddled me & up my BB speed olol


Did you pay ?, sky want to charge £30 for installation ?


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sky is using BT's fibre. So its standard BT/Openreach set up as far as the cabling is concerned.

Fibre link from your exchange to your green cab and then standard copper to your house.

Openreach / MJ Quinn contractor will come to your house and replace your master socket to one that accept fibre signal.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Sky is using BT's fibre. So its standard BT/Openreach set up as far as the cabling is concerned.
> 
> Fibre link from your exchange to your green cab and then standard copper to your house.
> 
> Openreach / MJ Quinn contractor will come to your house and replace your master socket to one that accept fibre signal.


I suspect i have the socket i need already ?, not sure what i am paying £30 for ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As in this one


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Are they not charging you on the assumption you want them to run an extension?

Edit: my socket is the same, but badged MK3


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Shaun said:


> As in this one


Yeah, that's not fibre specific but a filtered ADSL/VDSL NTE5 socket.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

m1pui said:


> Are they not charging you on the assumption you want them to run an extension?
> 
> Edit: my socket is the same, but badged MK3


They don't even know i want to run an extension, it is a standard fitting charge.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Yeah, that's not fibre specific but a filtered ADSL/VDSL NTE5 socket.


So mine is not suitable ?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Shaun said:


> Did you pay ?, sky want to charge £30 for installation ?


No as we were leaving. But still, they haven't technically installed anything - just sent a new router.

Plus our wall socket doesn't look as fancy as yours!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have sky fibre, all they did was send out the fibre router and that was that, is the £30 not an activation fee for an engineer to go and swap the cable over in the 'green box' I think that's what mine amounted too.

The BT socket on your wall will be fine.

As others have said, the fibre network is all owned/managed by BT Openreach so when anything goes wrong it's BTs problem.

sky technical help used to be appalling but they've recently realise some people aren't as thick as they think so they will now test the exchange and contact open reach if you ever have issues.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Shaun said:


> So mine is not suitable ?


Your NTE socket will be fine for fibre.

Your NTE allows the data traffic to be filtered at the NTE so there is no need for additional microfilters in any of your extensions. This applies to fibre or traditional ADSL services.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Your NTE socket will be fine for fibre.
> 
> Your NTE allows the data traffic to be filtered at the NTE so there is no need for additional microfilters in any of your extensions. This applies to fibre or traditional ADSL services.


Thanks, i assume i am still OK to run an extension from the BT socket to my router about 8 foot away behind my TV ?


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Thanks, i assume i am still OK to run an extension from the BT socket to my router about 8 foot away behind my TV ?


Would that be for a phone or a router?

Phone would be fine. Data would need a cat 5/6 link back to the router/modem.

If the socket was changed to a traditional NTE then a traditional extension would allow a data connection but through a microfilter.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Would that be for a phone or a router?
> 
> Phone would be fine. Data would need a cat 5/6 link back to the router/modem.
> 
> If the socket was changed to a traditional NTE then a traditional extension would allow a data connection but through a microfilter.


For both ?

Sky guide here http://storage.sky.com/prod/helpcentre/manuals/skybroadband/SR102_Sky_Hub_Set_Up_Guide_Web-2015.pdf

They just run a cable like my current cable from the top of my BT socket, then phone as per my normal set up.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

If you want phone and data on an extension (moving the router) you will need to change the socket to a traditional NTE and use microfilters.

The socket you have now filters the data and voice signals at that point. Any extension you run from that NTE will only give you voice at the end of it. By removing that NTE the voice/data signals will not be filtered on any extensions. A microfilter on the extension socket will do the filtering allowing you to install a phone and router at the extension end.

Leaving the socket as is you would need to run 2 cables, one for data the other voice.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

My router used to be about 8 foot from the bt box and it never caused any issues.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> If you want phone and data on an extension (moving the router) you will need to change the socket to a traditional NTE and use microfilters.
> 
> The socket you have now filters the data and voice signals at that point. Any extension you run from that NTE will only give you voice at the end of it. By removing that NTE the voice/data signals will not be filtered on any extensions. A microfilter on the extension socket will do the filtering allowing you to install a phone and router at the extension end.
> 
> Leaving the socket as is you would need to run 2 cables, one for data the other voice.


Ok, sorry but i am being thick here, or just getting confused, so the BT socket currently has two cables anyway, one for the router (the top) and one for the phone (the bottom), if I leave the phone as is and just plug the top cable into the new fibre router will I be OK.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Ok, sorry but i am being thick here, or just getting confused, so the BT socket currently has two cables anyway, one for the router (the top) and one for the phone (the bottom), if I leave the phone as is and just plug the top cable into the new fibre router will I be OK.


Think I got confused too.

Yes. If both those cables already go to where you need them you can just unplug the router you already have and install the new one. (cables will be the same)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Think I got confused too.
> 
> Yes. If both those cables already go to where you need them you can just unplug the router you already have and install the new one. (cables will be the same)


Haha, yes the picture above is mine, i have read all sorts about what goes where , even Sky has two routers and one requires a BT router to be plugged into !!, seems i am good to go now, thanks for the help.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

No problem. Gimme a PM if ya need anything else. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Haha, yes the picture above is mine, i have read all sorts about what goes where , even Sky has two routers and one requires a BT router to be plugged into !!, seems i am good to go now, thanks for the help.


The older router required a BT Fibre Modem and then you plugged in a Sky Router for the wifi...thankfully that changed a couple of years ago when fibre started taking off.

You'll get a black Sky Router that you just plug in on your activation date.

There is nothing different, nothing complex, nothing at all. You just swap the routers and it'll work.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We've got FO with PlusNet, we have an extra box fitted to the wall now and the router. I'll see if I can find a pic of it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Natalie said:


> We've got FO with PlusNet, we have an extra box fitted to the wall now and the router. I'll see if I can find a pic of it.


With the Sky Fibre Shaun is getting, he won't get an extra box.

I have exactly what he is getting, there is no complicated set up, no extra boxes or anything.

Out of curiosity how long ago did you get Fibre Natalie? I thought the Openreach modems were being phased out as ISPs brought their own out.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> With the Sky Fibre Shaun is getting, he won't get an extra box.
> 
> I have exactly what he is getting, there is no complicated set up, no extra boxes or anything.
> 
> Out of curiosity how long ago did you get Fibre Natalie? I thought the Openreach modems were being phased out as ISPs brought their own out.


Erm I think it was January some time.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Plusnet don't (AFAIK) have an all in router solution.


----------

